#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Photographic Safari to Kenya, East Africa - September, 2010

## Bruce Kekule

To all those who follow my posts: Tomorrow I fly to Kenya, Africa for one of the greatest wildlife shows in the world. 



_Wildebeest crossing the Mara River - Masai Mara Game Reserve
_
The ‘Great Migration’ has just began and it will simply be amazing to see and photograph wildebeest and zebras crossing the Mara River, and hopefully catch crocodiles, lions, leopards and cheetahs at work. 

Situated in the Masai Mara Game Reserve in the southwest of the country, this spectacle is nature at its very best. Even though this thread happened last year and is about Africa, I thought you would enjoy this 

amazing spectacle as I did catching it on digital.  


_Leopard on the first day in the Masai Mara Game Reserve_

Once in while, the chance of a lifetime comes along and an opportunity to visit Kenya in East Africa to photograph wildlife became a reality. 


_Male lion just after a nap_

When I was younger, I dreamed of going to Africa as a hunter with a gun. I collected many books and magazines on the subject and learned about this place with its amazing array of wild animals. But it has always been just a dream until last year.

 
_African elephant out on the savannah_

More than 25 years ago, I dropped the gun and decided it was time to record nature instead of destroying it. 


_African cape buffalo and ox-peckers_

I made a promise to the ‘spirits of the forest’ to photograph as much wildlife as possible before it was too late. I’m glad I started when I did, as I surely would have missed a lot. 


_White rhino in Lake Nakuru_

It took almost a decade to buy my first camera and lens. It was a Nikon FE manual film model with a 50mm lens, and my first attempt to photograph wildlife was quite dismal. 


_Elephant herd in the Masai Mara_ 

I was way to short in the lens to say the least. A quick up-grade to a 400mm Sigma lens was next and things then began to fall into place. 


_Lion cubs at a wildebeest kill zone_

It took me awhile but I stuck with it and finally all the pieces began to fall into place like knowing what to do with the danged contraptions. 


_Lion mother and cub playing at the kill zone_ 

Camera and lens evolution has played a big part in my photography and now I use the latest Nikon digital body and a long telephoto 400mm lens for most of my work. 


_Cheetha male on a termite mound_

A smaller Nikon D7000 with a 70-300 zoom lens is always by my side. Other lenses include 28mm and 50mm for landscape work, and a 90mm and 200mm for macro shots. 


_Black-backed jackal at a wildebeest kill zone_ 

On of the toughest jobs is how to read light and exposure. Being at the right place, right time with the right equipment and right technique is the secret to good photographs. 


_Wildebeest on the run out in the savanna_

Photographing wildlife is one of the toughest jobs in the world (but not the toughest – a combat and war photographer win hands down) where the element of danger in the forest is always out there to get you. But Africa is quite easy on the contrary.



_Impala antelope in Lake Nakuru_

Anyway, Africa was beckoning and I made the decision to go with Trans-World Safaris in Nairobi after recommendations from the Thai Embassy in Kenya. 


_Wildebeest and zebra at the Mara River_

After three months of preparing for the trip with safari fees, visa to Kenya, air tickets, yellow fever shots, etc, the departure date finally came and I left Bangkok on Kenya Airways just after midnight on September 5th, 2010. 


_Hippos resting on the Talek River in the Masai Mara_

The eight-hour flight to Nairobi was straight and an uneventful. I slept most of the way hoping to arrive fresh but that is always not the case after being cramped into an airplane seat for that long. Getting up and walking around once in awhile can help to get the blood flowing and relieve tension.  


_Hippos in the Talek River at the Mara Simba Lodge_

I arrived at 5.30am the next morning and it was a quick trip through immigration and customs. My bags all arrived and it was out the gate.


_African banded mongoose at the Mara Simba Lodge_

Sati Lota, the manager of Trans-World was waiting outside with two drivers, Patrick and George, and two safari vans specially modified for wildlife viewing and photograph work.


_Egyptian goose taking off from the Talek River_

We loaded-up the vehicles and were on the road in no time at all. Traffic in Nairobi is hectic but we made good time at this time of the morning.


_Leopard coming down from a tree_

Ten kilometers from the airport, we made a stop at a ‘supermarket’ to buy some food stuffs and green peas for the bean-bags that are very important for quick and solid support on the van when photographing wildlife.



_Warthog on the savannah_

The Masai Mara plains in the southwest section of the country adjoining the Great Serengeti Plains in Tanzania, plus a few other protected areas in Kenya are the ultimate safari experience. The Kenyan people are proud of their wildlife heritage.


_Sleepy lion just waking up_

The road then got tougher as we crossed the Great Rift Valley into the Masai Mara reserve. As we got closer, we began to see antelopes and zebras along the way.


_African male lion in the classic MGM pose_

We finally arrived at the Mara Simba Lodge just after noon and checked in. After depositing our bags in the room, it was straight to the buffet lunch set-up overlooking the Talek River. 


_Black-maned lion in a wildebeest kill-zone_

As we got there, a pod of hippos showed up for a sunbathing session on a sandbar. Egyptian geese were also by the river.


_Nile crocodile resting nest to a wildebeest carcass_

As I had my medium camera and lens with me, I made quick work of the situation. The hippo’s size filled the frame and I got some flying shots of the geese. 


_African ground hornbill female during late-afternoon_

After a quick bite, I took a stroll near an electric fence surrounding the lodge and bumped into a pack of banded mongoose. Three species in less than an hour of arriving; things were certainly looking up.


_White rhino mother and calves in Lake Nakuru_

At 3.30pm, we had some tea and readied ourselves for our first afternoon ‘game drive’ as they are called. As I left the lodge, we began to see wildlife right away. 


_Flamingos in Lake Nakuru_

After a short while, we bumped into a pride of mature female lions and their cubs enjoying the late afternoon sun, and setting out on a hunt. It was exciting to say the least.


_Abstract of a zebra on the run_ 

About 5.30pm, we saw a large group of safari vehicles surrounding a tree out in the savanna and George our driver said it was probably a leopard. 


_Leopard on the first day of the safari_

We quickly motored to the spot and found the mystical cat sleeping up in the tree. George was very skilled at getting us into a good position. 


_Hyena in a dry streambed_

I managed to get some very close facial shots of the carnivore. I was using a new Nikon D3s and my old 400mm f2.8 lens but the catch-lights in the eyes of the leopard were provided by a Canon flash used by a companion next to me. Strange how things work out sometimes but I was elated to say the least.    


_Vultures on a termite mound - "king of the hill"_

If you get the leopard, it is said you will get the ‘Big Five’ and that is exactly what I was able to accomplish over the next five days. We also managed to get some very good African lion, buffalo and elephant shots the first and second day. 


_Secretary bird on the savanna_

After four days, we finally left the Masai Mara and headed to another reserve named Lake Nakuru National Park where rhinos and flamingo live around the lake. 


_Topi antelope on a termite mound_

On my first day, I managed to get rhino and flamingo plus cape buffalo and the very rare Rothchild’s giraffe. It was great and after two days, we were on the road again. 


_Zebras on the savanna_

We arrived at Sweetwaters Private Reserve not far from the eternally snow-capped Mount Kenya. It was very cool at night down in the low-tens Centigrade. 


_Wildebeest running out from the river_

The hotel was a tented camp and the staff provided a hot-water bottle placed in the bed at dusk. It was the best sleep I had while on Safari. 


_Wildebeest on the savanna of the Masai Mara_

The next morning we were out in the sanctuary at day-break and bumped into a lion mother with her two small cubs.


_Impala antelope and a baboon_

At mid-day, we left Sweetwaters reserve for the last leg of our journey and arrived at Samburu National Park in central Kenya. It was hot and dry like all deserts. 


_Griffon vulture in Sweetwaters Reserve_

But the wildlife is great. As soon as we got in the gate, we bumped into giraffes and a large herd of elephants. 


_Hammerkop building a nest near my hotel room_

On the next to the last day, we found a leopard mother and her cub eating a little tik-tik antelope.


_Baboon with guineafowl chick_

The safari finally came to a close and we headed back to Nairobi. The flight out was delayed 24 hours but we got free lodging for the night in Nairobi. 


_Saddle-billed stork_

As I flew out the next day, I looked back on the last 14 days and the tremendous opportunity I had photographing Africa’s wildlife, and made a promise to come back. 


_The rare Rothschild giraffe_

A year has gone by and I leave tomorrow. I will post a new thread on the 2011 migration as soon as possible. Hope you enjoyed the show. Cheers.

----------


## somtamslap

Great stuff, thanks very much. Didn't see any black mambas on your travels?

----------


## natalie8

Thanks so much, Bruce! I'm really looking forward to your next pictorial.

----------


## Stinky

Great thread Bruce thanks for posting it  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

Superb ,

Thank-you very much for the time and effort Bruce .

----------


## misskit

Very nice work. Thank you for sharing your wonderful photos with us.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Nice pictures Bruce.  I myself was fortunate enough to make 2 seperate work trips to Kenya where I made safaris into the wildlife areas of Tsavo, the national park reserve Nairobi, and one other area who's name escapes me at the moment without looking at my notes from back about 4 or 5 years ago.  Kenya was a fantastic place, my driver/guide/portector was exceptional as well.  I certainly would not think of hijacking this thread but I'd welcome the opportunity to complement your thread by receiving your approval to post a few pictures from my trips to Kenya....  what say you?

----------


## Bobcock

I particularly loved the top two pictures.....

----------


## pescator

Great pictorial!

----------


## kingwilly

wow, some great shots there mate.

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks for sharing. Great shots.

I am considering upgrading to your "smaller camera", the great new D7000. It has some features I would like over my present D90, which is already quite good for me.

----------


## dutara

some excellent shots, thanks for posting.

----------


## Traxster

_Wonderful photos,
I takes me hat off to you Sir._

----------


## terry57

Teak Door is blessed to have a poster that delivers such incredible images.

Truly world class stuff.

----------


## Satonic

> Teak Door is blessed to have a poster that delivers such incredible images.
> 
> Truly world class stuff.


Couldn't have set it better myslef.

Stuff like this really sets TeakDoor head and shoulders above the rest.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great stuff, thanks very much. Didn't see any black mambas on your travels?


When I was in the two tent-hotels I stayed at, the black mamba was always on my mind. Yikes if you get bit by one of those. Fortunately, did not see one snake. I'm not too fond of them either. Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Thanks so much, Bruce! I'm really looking forward to your next pictorial.


Natalie8, Coming soon. It was just as much fun as last year but probably more so as I saw lots of LIONS. I'm working on the story and photos. Cheers for the kind words. Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great thread Bruce thanks for posting it


Stinky, My pleasure. This years safari coming soon. Cheers, Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Superb ,
> 
> Thank-you very much for the time and effort Bruce .


Mid, thanks again over here. I think the other story on Thailand's Nat Parks will replace this one and my next one on Africa will be here. Thanks for sticking up for me. Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Very nice work. Thank you for sharing your wonderful photos with us.


Misskit,

I's always a pleasure to show my photos; it's what keeps me going. I was lucky and we did see a lot of wildlife last year. This year was also great; coming soon. Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Nice pictures Bruce.  I myself was fortunate enough to make 2 seperate work trips to Kenya where I made safaris into the wildlife areas of Tsavo, the national park reserve Nairobi, and one other area who's name escapes me at the moment without looking at my notes from back about 4 or 5 years ago.  Kenya was a fantastic place, my driver/guide/portector was exceptional as well.  I certainly would not think of hijacking this thread but I'd welcome the opportunity to complement your thread by receiving your approval to post a few pictures from my trips to Kenya....  what say you?


SEA Traveler,

Well then you know well of how things are over there and the wildlife is one of the best in the world. I'm planning a trip to Tsavo, Simba Hills (after Sable) and Amboseli in the South for next year May. My two drivers Patrick and George are exceptional.

Not a problem on posting some of your stuff, my pleasure and the more the merrier. Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> I particularly loved the top two pictures.....


Hello Bobcock, Thanks for the kind words. The leopard was really lucky and the crossing was superb with lions all around us. We were in a van, it rained, and we almost got stuck out there; it was a worry as the park rangers glared at us. I hear it is 10,000 shillings if we you are late past the gate or hotel.

Cheers, Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great pictorial!


Pescator,

My pleasure. It has been awhile since my last post and I really wanted to get this story up and running for the members of TD. 

Best, Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> wow, some great shots there mate.


Sir Wilson,

It has been awhile since I've heard from you: I think it was the 5.56mm deal...Hah!. Glad you enjoyed the tread.

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Thanks for sharing. Great shots.
> 
> I am considering upgrading to your "smaller camera", the great new D7000. It has some features I would like over my present D90, which is already quite good for me.


Takeovers,

The D7000 take great shots and video. I did manage to shoot motion picture from time to time and for the future, I will post some of this year's safari in video. The only problem, the wheel to select the programs get's moved very easily and I just put some tape and that fixed it. I'm not sure if it can be tightened, it is really loose and changed on my many times.

Thanks,

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> some excellent shots, thanks for posting.


dutara,

It is my pleasure and I'm glad you liked the post. Soon to come is this year's safari.

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> _Wonderful photos,
> I takes me hat off to you Sir._


Traxster,

I'm glad your liked the post. Wait till you see the next one. Load's of Lions and one great leopard shot...!

I did manage to get some really great photos this year and am already planning another trip to the south of Kenya for next year May. Cheers, Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Teak Door is blessed to have a poster that delivers such incredible images.
> 
> Truly world class stuff.


Terry57,

Thank you very much for your kind words. It makes me feel great that my work appeals to many and I look forward to posting more in the future. Again, many many thanks.

Bruce

----------

